# wilcom error



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

for the last couple of days (week?) i keep getting this error:


it will slow down for a second, i'll get a "not responding" then it will shut down.

any ideas? went to reinstall the software, but it says i'm running 3.0Z, and the disk that i have has 3.0V.

thanks!


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Restart your computer Pull your dongle plug it back in. What were you doing when the error occured. Sometimes its conflicting settings or applying settings to the wrong objects


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

no luck...still locking up.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

digidana said:


> no luck...still locking up.


a #GP is a general protection fault. That means the program tried to access memory that is 'protected', it could not, and as you read above is handed to the fault handler.

o, what is an access violation, a C0000005? This is the translated #GP code the fault handler raises, which the operating system displays as an 'Access Violation', whos numerical form is c thousand 5. Its the operating system telling you that a program has malfunctioned and tried to reference no mans land. It has nothing specific to do with any particular program, or a brand of software, this is straight from the CPU and kernel of the operating system.


source:https://www.windowsbbs.com/threads/what-causes-exception-code-c0000005-access_violation.40538/


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

What is 3.0Z? I've only seen 3.0V. Does it not let you reinstall? Save your settings, uninstall, and then reinstall is what I would do.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Chris109 said:


> What is 3.0Z? I've only seen 3.0V. Does it not let you reinstall? Save your settings, uninstall, and then reinstall is what I would do.


Or use system restore point if you didn't disable it like i did


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

seacookie said:


> a #GP is a general protection fault. That means the program tried to access memory that is 'protected', it could not, and as you read above is handed to the fault handler./[/url]


thanks, i read that post...what i could absorb anyway...but i'm not sure what to do about it. it makes sense that it may be a memory issue, because it seems to "pause" and if i don't touch anything, then it gets over it. it may be when wilcom goes to do the backup. maybe i'll try disabling the backup and see if it still happens. thanks for the help!


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Chris109 said:


> What is 3.0Z? I've only seen 3.0V. Does it not let you reinstall? Save your settings, uninstall, and then reinstall is what I would do.


i'm not sure where it came from. my cd is 3.0V, but i have 3.0z loaded. they may have had us update when i went to a wilcom class in july. i don't remember...


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

digidana said:


> thanks, i read that post...what i could absorb anyway...but i'm not sure what to do about it. it makes sense that it may be a memory issue, because it seems to "pause" and if i don't touch anything, then it gets over it. it may be when wilcom goes to do the backup. maybe i'll try disabling the backup and see if it still happens. thanks for the help!


I do a lot of system stuff on my workstation but i am not IT pro. So if that would be my machine I would try:

1) Uninstall and reinstall like forum member before me suggested
2)If that wouldn't work I would restore system from restore point to an earlier date before you made some software updates.

In my example I can't do system restore, cause I intentionally disabled that function on my system, cause of my ssd disk.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

The codes 3.0v and 3.0z are update version codes. If you have updated the software since you purchased it than it changes the codes. Repair install doesn't work you would have to do a full uninstall and reinstall then go to wilcom website and download the update.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

Have you tried contacting Wilcom?


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Chris109 said:


> Have you tried contacting Wilcom?


emailed a couple days ago...no response.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

download 3.0Z now...and going to try a system restore tonight. thanks for the help! fingers crossed.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

I had to contact them before. I called them. They answered. Asked me what business I worked for and what software I had so they could verify it was a legit copy. This was 2 (?) years ago. Maybe they don't take phone calls anymore.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Chris109 said:


> I had to contact them before. I called them. They answered. Asked me what business I worked for and what software I had so they could verify it was a legit copy. This was 2 (?) years ago. Maybe they don't take phone calls anymore.


They Take phone calls but they charge you for support phone calls if you haven't paid for extended support time. They released an updated Support lifetime about 2 years ago that specified the new time.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

So it's basically "pfft you". You spend many thousands on their stuff but you have to pay extra for their help. Sort of, like making a claim with your home insurance.

Well, I hope either the restore or the reinstall works. I've had that message before. Usually the program will shut down and I just need to restart it. As what you stated before it always did seem like it was around the time where it is doing the design auto-backup. And if you do a reinstall, you can save your settings so you don't need to redo them.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Chris109 said:


> So it's basically "pfft you". You spend many thousands on their stuff but you have to pay extra for their help. Sort of, like making a claim with your home insurance.
> 
> Well, I hope either the restore or the reinstall works. I've had that message before. Usually the program will shut down and I just need to restart it. As what you stated before it always did seem like it was around the time where it is doing the design auto-backup. And if you do a reinstall, you can save your settings so you don't need to redo them.


Well more like "we have to pay these people for support and most likely you only are going to buy this once and never upgrade" Add that on top of the fact that they only sell relatively few new copies globally a year. The cost of having Support is usually pretty high.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't get all worked up. There is an article on the Wilcom site under support that will help. Basically you need to delete your back up files your software stores and you will be fine. Happens to me about every 4 months.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

holcomb said:


> Don't get all worked up. There is an article on the Wilcom site under support that will help. Basically you need to delete your back up files your software stores and you will be fine. Happens to me about every 4 months.


hallelujah! that makes sense...cause it felt like it was pausing and about to lock up about every 20 minutes or so. thanks. i did that...fingers crossed! scary deleting files.


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

Those backup files do come in handy. There have been several times where I had to use a few backup files cause I accidentally overwrote the original.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I regularly delete the backup and recovery files. 
I found that out the hard way when I was still using the Bernina software.


----------



## lesz (Mar 24, 2017)

Try emailing them again. They just resolved a major problem I was having with TruSizer Pro and they spent a lot of time and emailing back and forth to help me resolve my issue. I would give them an A+ for their email service.

Les


----------

